# Lamb leg with chermoula.



## moikel (Jun 11, 2016)

I butterflied a leg so its about 40mm thick laid flat. 

Then a handful,each, of fresh parsley,cilantro & mint chopped.

In the spice grinder went a tab of coriander,cumin, 1/2 tab fenugreek,black pepper, rock salt.

Added a tab crushed chilli flakes,sweet paprika.

Mixed the lot with zest & juice of 2 lemons, 4 big cloves of garlic crushed,enough EVO  to get a paste.

Rubbed the cut side of lag,put in the the fridge for 2 hours while I see if the MES  works after the mini flood we had in the back of house.













IMG_0007.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 11, 2016


















IMG_0009.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 11, 2016


















IMG_0010.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 11, 2016






This is a North African/Turkish style of dish.Traditionally it would grilled over charcoal served with salad & flatbread.

Assuming the MES works it will be smoked over apple.


----------



## link (Jun 11, 2016)

That looks like it is going to be awesome. How did it turn out?


----------



## rabbithutch (Jun 11, 2016)

:110:


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2016)

link said:


> That looks like it is going to be awesome. How did it turn out?


Just went in now ! MES didn't  suffer any damage in the flooding !
3 hours over apple & some mallee. 
Chermoula can be tinkered with depending on what your cooking.I really like doing oily fish like mackerel .I use preserved lemon in some of them but I have run out.


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2016)

IMG_0012 (1).jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 12, 2016


















IMG_0013.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 12, 2016


















IMG_0015.jpg



__ moikel
__ Jun 12, 2016


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2016)

That's it finished.
Really tasty,I had cauliflower cheese in the fridge so I went with that instead of making salad.I could have pulled it a little earlier ,it's was medium. 
It is a rub that you can change up depending on your meat.I wouldn't use mint with fish,I would use green onions or a red onion really finely diced. Back the cumin off a tad.Maybe sub some fennel frond. Lose the fenugreek.Bump the paprika .
I like the lemon with lamb,cuts the fat,I don't  trim my lamb.This will work rubbed over lamb chops or similiar .


----------



## SmokinAl (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks delicious!

I don't trim the fat off the lamb either. I love that crispy fat.

Points!

Al


----------



## smokin monkey (Jun 12, 2016)

That looks tasty! Will give that Rub ago.


----------



## moikel (Jun 12, 2016)

Smokin Monkey said:


> That looks tasty! Will give that Rub ago.


I think you have to tinker with it mate ,to get your own deal. Just easy on the cumin. And skin side to the flame so the spices don't bur & get bitter.


----------



## chef jimmyj (Jun 12, 2016)

Looks great! The rub sounds really good. I don't mind Cumin but too much can take over. I usually add half what a recipe calls for and adjust if needed...JJ


----------



## moikel (Jun 13, 2016)

I was out in the Turkish part of town today so had lamb from the char grill for lunch. 

Honestly I liked mine better ,had more punch.

You see chermoula a lot with oily fish,sardines,mackerel ,char grill fishing shack style.

Lots of versions,I do like  preserved lemon as an ingredient,citrons confit in French . Gives it  a real tang.

When the fishing bounces back I have a plan for some mullet with some North African flavours as a rub. I will hot  smoke it  .


----------



## disco (Jun 17, 2016)

Luscious looking lamb!

Points

Disco


----------

